# Red Cell for pregnant doe's



## byardbabe (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone gave their pregnant doe's Red Cell or anything else kind of like a prenatal Vitamin.  If so how often and how much?  Also how about the breeding bucks.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 20, 2012)

No, I only use it if the animal is anemic, not just because she is pregnant. Although a couple days wouldn't hurt anything, 

If my doe is older and looking very big or sluggish at all I use a mixture of 1 part, mollasses, corn syrup and corn oil. then I have been known to add  a few cc's of red cell to this, along with a couple Vitamine E gell caps cut open and squirted out. also have been known to add some Calcium gluconate 23% to it, for added calcium and a few cc's of B-complex squirted into it. I make a quart at a time and give around 4 to 6 ounces a day to a large doe for a few days. My overall goal really is to increase her energy intake and to increase her calcium intake, We don't feed alfalfa before our does kid, so I have found my older does, over 5 years of age have to be watched closer for low calcium levels or they will have a harder time getting their kids in position and weaker contractions. Especially, since older does have a tendancy to produce triplets and even quads. 

We do give a shot of Bo-se around 4 to 5 weeks before the doe kids and if I am not sure of the due date ,I guess and give another shot 30 days later, until they kid.


----------



## elevan (Sep 20, 2012)

You want to use Red Cell for specific purposes as it can quickly cause an overload of certain minerals if you're not cautious.  Here we only use it for worm load anemia.




			
				20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> We do give a shot of Bo-se around 4 to 5 weeks before the doe kids.


x2


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 20, 2012)

Calf Manna is a good supplement for pregnant does.

I really like the Goat 20-N goat supplement tubs for all my goats.  That's from feedinadrum.com.  It sells through feed stores.

Good minerals, the Manna Pro Minerals for goats are chelated.

Not to brag, but, my farrier came over the other day to trim the horses hooves and the goats were over on the horse side of the ranch eating brouse.  He says: "those are the best looking goats I've ever seen."   I must say, that made me feel good. LOL.

P.S. I see you've got Nubians too.  Don't you just LOVE them??  

DonnaBelle


----------



## byardbabe (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the replys!  I already give them manna pro minerals  and kelp, but I think I will try the the Goat 20 - N goat supplement  tub.  And yes, Donna Belle I do Love my Nubian's.  They drive me crazy sometimes though.


----------

